# Vets and BAD advice!



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

So I rang up to book my continental giant rabbit in for neutering and I get the trainee...........

After all the "what sex is HE" question I just about stopped laughing enough to hear - "so bring him in at 9am and don't feed him from 6 pm the night before"

I did actually manage to (almost politely) point out that if I did that he would be dead by the next night as a rabbit's gut will stop if not kept constantly active and then, also, point out that as rabbits do not throw up then there is no danger of asperation under anesthetic.:blahblah:

I also had to point out that it is important for me to bring lots of treats like parsley to keep him interested in eating at this crucial time.

She did have the courtesy to appologise...but still..............:?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the same problem with my vets when i get my ferrets snipped. Their digestive tract is 4 hours long. So feeding NOTHING from 6pm the previous night to 8am the following morning would leave a simply starving ferret on your hands and one that is likely to be jumpy and bite.
I've never followed this advise and never have they suffered a problem during surgery.

Marina


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

The problem with a rabbit gut is that they are completly reliant on the bacteria to digest the food - no bateria - no food digestion so, if the gut is stopped, the bacteria die and then the rabbit.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Look on the bright side - at least it was the TRAINEE giving the bad advice, imagine if it was the actual vet!!

We have a vet around here, no names but he's a very respected exotic specialist and zoo vet. He insists that everything that is ill has coccidia - without taking fecal samples, and he couldn't even tell that a water dragon wasn't being lazy he was blind!! Flaming useless he is!!!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Look on the bright side - at least it was the TRAINEE giving the bad advice, imagine if it was the actual vet!!
> 
> We have a vet around here, no names but he's a very respected exotic specialist and zoo vet. He insists that everything that is ill has coccidia - without taking fecal samples, and he couldn't even tell that a water dragon wasn't being lazy he was blind!! Flaming useless he is!!!


that doesn't sound good:naughty:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you mention to the vet that this was incorrect information the trainee was giving out? If not, then I think you should because not everyone is as well informed as you and if they've just bought a rabbit as a pet, they may very well have followed this advice...............


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> Did you mention to the vet that this was incorrect information the trainee was giving out? If not, then I think you should because not everyone is as well informed as you and if they've just bought a rabbit as a pet, they may very well have followed this advice...............


will be seeing this vet on Monday - but also happen to know one of the owners of the practice so I will be 'mentioning' :naughty: it to him as well


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

you think that is bad, when i first got my pig i took him to be done and wormed and get rid of mites. when they do pigs they don't give them anestetic they just cut whilst holding piglet in the air...this was bad enough as i could hear him outside the vets, then he bought him back out and put him in the van and there was blood everywhere (they don't stitch pigs up either) so then i asked for some mite spray and panacur but no the vet knew better (despite me working on a rare breed pig farm) and told me to give him some horse medicine that would sort out the mites and worms....i did this and very nearly lost him.
went into him the next day and he couldnt walk or stand so i took him straight back to the vets and guess what...the vet said 'i think it's meningitis' lol what a wanker, he was perfectly fine before i gave him what the vet told me to, luckly he's fine again now but just goes to show, they don't no everything.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

took my torts to the vets back in july, as the little un was very unwell..after getting them wormed and injected he said to feed soft fruits as. and i quote 'the sugars will help to perk themup'. Now baring in mind i keep horsfields who can't eat fruit, as it makes them ill..i thought this was absurd.. He also recommended i give them some shop bought greens like Spinach..which is very high in oxhalic acid and very dangerous to meds.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's one of the reasons why I sometimes prefer to ask and follow advice from breeders and keepers of animals rather than vets. Sometimes the 'theory' just isn't enough, you need the personal experience and knowledge of keeping the animals yourself and vets can't possibly keep every animal.


----------



## kezza (Feb 24, 2007)

my aunties cat had a clot at the base of his spine so it paralised him. the vet was so useless and coz it was on the weekend it was the only vets she could go to, it took the dumb cow 3 attempts at putting him down and he was really suffereing. my autie said wen she left the room he was still alive and this cost her under £200. most the vets ive met are so caring and lovely but there are ones in it for the money :bash:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

kezza said:


> my aunties cat had a clot at the base of his spine so it paralised him. the vet was so useless and coz it was on the weekend it was the only vets she could go to, it took the dumb cow 3 attempts at putting him down and he was really suffereing. my autie said wen she left the room he was still alive and this cost her under £200. most the vets ive met are so caring and lovely but there are ones in it for the money :bash:


thats dreadful - I've come across quite a few rubbish vets in my time but I haven't been to these ones yet so I will give them the benfit of the doubt - any receptionist can make a mistake - especially a new one - but I will be questioning the vet very carefully before signing the forms!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

My best was when I rang a new vet, asked if they dealt with exotics - they said yes. I asked to book my sugar glider in to be seen and the receptionist said "is that a new breed of rabbit"!!!

Needless to say, they didn't get my glider in the vets and have never rang them again since!!!!!


----------



## beardiemad (Nov 1, 2007)

you think small animals would be harder to dieignose but i took my rottie to a vets last year as i had my suspicions she was pregnant had got very fat very quickly and took her to vet she said no shes just gaining weight three days later i had 11 puppies running around. then when the puppies started dying ( puppy fading syndrom) i phone and asked them to do house call. puppies were cold and screaming the vets reply was wat do you want me to do come out and give them a heat injection and put the phone down. we ended up only two lived. never went back near them or my whole family and hubbies we had over 12 family members who used them.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> "so bring him in at 9am and don't feed him from 6 pm the night before"
> 
> I did actually manage to (almost politely) point out that if I did that he would be dead by the next night *as a rabbit's gut will stop if not kept constantly active and then, also, point out that as rabbits do not throw up then there is no danger of asperation under anesthetic*.:blahblah:


I didn't know that, thanks for that, learnt something new !!! :notworthy:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

i totally agree thats some vets are crap like when one of my dogs had an operation to have a tumour (spelling sorry) removed from his side hes quite a large dog because he has a thyroid problem and the vet said there will be no problems with having enough skin. but she took too much off and his wound didnt stay closed. it took it ages to heal and he now has a huge scare. i knew the woman as ive been on a work experience with her and that was the first time ive seen her do something wrong. 

before now i've said to people why ask us when its so simple to ask a vet. but it seems better for the pet and ur pocket if you dont seen as loads of them seem to be making huge mistakes. 
xsachax


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

boaboytony5 said:


> I didn't know that, thanks for that, learnt something new !!! :notworthy:


happy to help: victory: - after breeding rabbits for over 10 years you do learn a thing or too! - now I just keep 3 pets though


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had this kind of thing happen to me a few times over the years.

On one ocassion I took my Sibe, who was 10 days overdue for her pups, to the vet.
He said she was just overweight and that there were 'definitely no puppies in there'. He also said the breeder I took her to probably hadn't even mated her but took the money from me anyway. This was when Sibes were quite rare and a stud would have been a lot more than it is now.
Funnily enough I used a quality stud and was present at the mating.
It cost me £25 for the information and when I got home the bitch went straight to her whelping box and delivered 6 fine puppies within the next 1hr and 45 mins.( Quickest Sibe labour I've ever experienced).
I phoned the vet and he asked me if I was sure she had had puppies because he couldn't feel any.

On another note.

I phoned the vet yesterday about my cat who has a deformed tail.
When he was kitten, he's 2 now, we had him x-rayed and were told he may need an amputation later if it started causeing discomfort.
Well now he is definitely not happy with it. He can't move the first 4 inches of tail next to his rump and it is starting to affect his back leg.
I 'phoned and asked if I could make an appointment for another x-ray.
No I can't I have to pay for a consultation, £35, then they will give me an appointment for an x-ray, second consultation and x-ray £87.
Why can't they just do the x-ray and then I won't have the added cost of the first consultation????Or at least x-ray him after the first consultaion again saving me the initial £35.
I also live miles away from the vet so it will cost a fortune in fuel!!!!


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Jesus You really have to wonder what these people are thinking they are ment to be professionals who are suppose to look after and care for our beloved pets when they are ill and we sometimes know more than them lol

Its a tad worrying dont you think ?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> Jesus You really have to wonder what these people are thinking they are ment to be professionals who are suppose to look after and care for our beloved pets when they are ill and we sometimes know more than them lol
> 
> Its a tad worrying dont you think ?


I guess it shows that they are human?

The ones who really get my goat are the ones who won't listen when you know what is wrong - I've even had one laugh in my face - the dog was PTS a year later after the 'small lump' that kept growing couldn't be removed.


----------



## kezza (Feb 24, 2007)

yes be very careful. i cant believe that they didnt tell the dog was pregnant how awful , and there manners over the fone. makes u wonder how they even became a vet!! and are they really!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

not making me feel any better bowt my Lady being in the vets for her op guys


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> not making me feel any better bowt my Lady being in the vets for her op guys


sorry wasn't the intention

have been following Ladies thread very closely and it sounds like your vet knows what they are doing - I hope it all works out for you and her <<<hugs>>>


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

hey kat when we lived in dorchester we used castle vetinary on the new poundbury estate,rip kirby think the guys name was.its only about 16 miles from bridport, oh used to take his working lurchers etc there.dont know about exotics,as we didnt have any then.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

My vet is supposed to be the local mini-zoo's herp vet too, he did'nt even know bearded dragons come from Australia let alone a hot non-humid place.
Thought beardies were the most common, also considering the local mini-zoo has beardies.
:crazy:

I would'nt usually mind, but after being told he goes over to the zoo's reptiles... o_0
still, not as bad as some stories here thats for sure!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

leggy said:


> hey kat when we lived in dorchester we used castle vetinary on the new poundbury estate,rip kirby think the guys name was.its only about 16 miles from bridport, oh used to take his working lurchers etc there.dont know about exotics,as we didnt have any then.


 
Thanks - if these guys don't measure up Monday I'll try and track them down!


----------



## Sabredragon (Nov 9, 2007)

some vets don't have a clue as they specialise way too early, thing with me is i won't treat an animal UNLESS i've actually kept.breed unless its a farm animal... and no, i'm not a vet(yet)


----------



## Sabredragon (Nov 9, 2007)

did you hear the one about the vet who didn't know that lizards can be sexed like snakes.....?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Sabredragon said:


> did you hear the one about the vet who didn't know that lizards can be sexed like snakes.....?


 
:lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

So it's Monday morning - Drop child at school - go to co-op and pick up £5 worth of fresh veg - go to vets.

I get to the reception desk and they find my slip and I bet you can't guess what the first question she asks is.....







go on try.................







"When was he last fed?"



Now I was feeling very sore and fragile this morning so I just stood there and burst into tears. And then, trying to sound as if I know what I'm talking about I explain to this receptionist, in between the sobs, about rabbits digestion and how they need to tempt him to eat. She did actually go and talk to the vet and confirm that it was true.


I am really worried now, not about the op - that is out of my hands and it's just a mechanical process at the end of the day - but that he will die afterwards.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw hun all the luck and hugs in the world for u today!! know what ur going through, lady has had complications with yet another wound..shes in at 10:20 so thats not looking good 

fingers crossed for ur bunny


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh Kat, so sorry to read that last post. Try and keep cheerful and have positive thoughts! Easier said than done I know!

I've got my fingers, toes and everthing else crossed for your bunny and I'm hoping that he'll be OK and you'll have him back safe and sound tonight!

Keep us informed!: victory:

Katie, so sorry to hear about Lady, but keep fighting!!!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> aw hun all the luck and hugs in the world for u today!! know what ur going through, lady has had complications with yet another wound..shes in at 10:20 so thats not looking good
> 
> fingers crossed for ur bunny


 
<<<<<hugs>>>>>>


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

to be honest I am seriously considering ringing them and telling them not to do it.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

*Update*

I rang the other vets in town - they charge slightly less and will not operate with out an initial consult - if you book the consult on the same morning there is no extra charge. she laughed when I asked her if she would expect me to stop feeding the rabbit - and told me that wasn't good for the digestion. and was very concerned to hear that a vet would operate without an initial consult

so I rang my vets - spoke to snotty receptionist - who can see no problem - apparently I should have bought him in b4 for an initial consult and paid for it if I wanted it. - my fault? and it was my responsibility to tell them if i though he was ill. she put me onto a vet nurse and I explained again - she wasn't very interested either and will be getting a vet to ring me back. I have told them not to operate until they talk to me.

<<<<<<waits for call

a bit of good news though - the other vet receptionist told me that there is someone who specialises in reps in the next town - so thats good to know!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

*FURTHER update*

vet could see nothing wrong with not feeding him - so I went and picked him up - he is booked in with the other vets Friday for a consultation and op - and all the right advice was given.

I hope we don't loose a friend over this - he part owns the crap practice - but it would be worth it to know my animals are in safe and most importently, caring hands


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

glad you got him outta there, silly people. let us know how he gets on


----------



## kellysanger (Oct 17, 2007)

i took my dog to the vets repeatedly for 6 months, spent fortunes...he was limping badly on two legs (front left, back right) after giving him countless types of medications, putting him under for xrays etc, everytime they came up with something new...tight ligaments, hip and elbow displacia - cried for days as he was only 18months and that really is a blow as they said it would get no better, then just that the - this is the funny one - two legs are just shorter than the the others because he's a cross breed!!finally took him to yet another vet - used 3 int total, where the vet said he thought the problem waas probably something called panosomethingoranother and that he'd xray to make sure, he took 8 xrays in one go and sure enough he even sent the xray off to the royal vetenary college for a second opinion. totally curable and now he's totally fine. xx


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> happy to help: victory: - after breeding rabbits for over 10 years you do learn a thing or too! - now I just keep 3 pets though


rabbits are actually the closest relative horses have. they are the same,its the gut flora which digest the food and helps to keep them warm, thats why its important to feed them hay in winter as the gut has to work 18 hours out of 24. horses are also unable to throw up, thats why its so important to feed good fresh food. they are both grazing animals, and they should be kept as close to their natural state as possible.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

horses can throw up, but if a horse throws up it's usually considered there and then that the damage is to extensive to operate and the horse is euthanised. ( had a pony on my old yard who it happened to, poor little thing)


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

well hes' gone in - got really tked off at me when i turned him over for the vet - which makes me wonder how the other vet managed! - now have an interesting set of scratches on my tummy lol.

However will ring them at 1 to ask how he is doing - but feel much more confident this time.

: victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fingers crossed for ya hun, i'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> horses can throw up, but if a horse throws up it's usually considered there and then that the damage is to extensive to operate and the horse is euthanised. ( had a pony on my old yard who it happened to, poor little thing)


no that a different thing altogether. because of the way they are made its physically impossible for a horse to throw up. they can however get a blockage which makes the food hard to get down throat and into stomache, they keep eating though and the food stuck in throat starts to come down nostrils etc.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

:| not the way the vet explained it to the owner at the time.unless of course he was 'dumbing it down'


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

CHOKE!!!! lol. i couldnt mind what the name was, its choke. you know its one of the daft things you get in your head and you cant bloody settle till you remember. jeez, old age is catching up fast.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Just phoned and he has come out of the op fine - picking him up about 3.30:grin1:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

So glad to hear the great news! after all the horror stories it's really good that you've gotten him back safe. :no1:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> So glad to hear the great news! after all the horror stories it's really good that you've gotten him back safe. :no1:


thank you Kimmmy

I'm just glad i pulled him out of the other vets....

It may not have made a difference to the outcome but I would have never forgiven myself if something had happened there.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

glad to hear he's come out n he's well!! bet your thrilled


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> glad to hear he's come out n he's well!! bet your thrilled


yes - very thanks Katie - cross fingers for the next 24hours now...

how is lady doing?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fingers and toes crossed.

shes been doing brilliantly in herself the past few days n the hole stopped leakin but today shes just dead down in the dumps. doesnt seem in pain tho, so i'm wondering if the collar/lack of walks/inability to wander around like she normally does, is getting to her


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> shes been doing brilliantly in herself the past few days n the hole stopped leakin but today shes just dead down in the dumps. doesnt seem in pain tho, so i'm wondering if the collar/lack of walks/inability to wander around like she normally does, is getting to her


probably - and who can blame her


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Im glad to hear your rabbit has come out of the OP ok  and good for you for sticking to your guns and gut instinct,

On another note my vets are wonderful, I use the same practice for all of my animals and they have been great with all of them, the one animal our reptile vet was not sure on he openly said so to me when we took him in, but he did pull a few american and UK friends (vets) he knows that have delt with similar before and it worked out he was right (its was a cuban rock iguana) Our vets dont know everything about every animal but I am happy that they will tell you this and go all the way to get the information and help they need from other vets around the globe. They also worked on a couple of or exotic fluffys as an emergency case from the moment we took them in through the night and the next day the surgery called in the exotics specialist to help (that was not ment to be on call that night) and he worked with them, the vets and nurses that could stayed after their shifts without batting an eyelid to try and save my animals lives. They are truely brilliant and I have full confidence in them with whatever thay do. I guess I am lucky living where I do and having the vets I have


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

loulou said:


> Im glad to hear your rabbit has come out of the OP ok  and good for you for sticking to your guns and gut instinct,
> 
> On another note my vets are wonderful, I use the same practice for all of my animals and they have been great with all of them, the one animal our reptile vet was not sure on he openly said so to me when we took him in, but he did pull a few american and UK friends (vets) he knows that have delt with similar before and it worked out he was right (its was a cuban rock iguana) Our vets dont know everything about every animal but I am happy that they will tell you this and go all the way to get the information and help they need from other vets around the globe. They also worked on a couple of or exotic fluffys as an emergency case from the moment we took them in through the night and the next day the surgery called in the exotics specialist to help (that was not ment to be on call that night) and he worked with them, the vets and nurses that could stayed after their shifts without batting an eyelid to try and save my animals lives. They are truely brilliant and I have full confidence in them with whatever thay do. I guess I am lucky living where I do and having the vets I have


thats brilliant :no1:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to let you know that Chester is eating well and has been moved out to the garge with a view to letting him out with his lady friends next week.

:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw thats fantastic hun im so pleased for you


----------

